# Good place to get Choctawhatchee Bay fishing coordinates?



## Outbreak (May 26, 2020)

After 20 years living here, we FINALLY purchased a boat! I've been a lurker here for many years, but it's time to get into fishing. Eventually we plan to make it out into the Gulf, but my 9 year old son really wants to go fishing, so I figure we'll start out in the bay.

Do you recommend any places to purchase good coordinates? I've found a bunch of free coordinates online, and have had luck at a few, but that's about it. I understand how "close hold" these coordinates can be. I'm just wondering if the places like floridagofishing coordinates are worth it or not?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum. You're too far south of me, but a good bottom machine (fishfinder) and gps can net you a lot of spots. When going from point A to B, go slow while you're heading to point B, so you'll have a good screen view of the bottom and any structure. Hit MOB (man overboard) on your gps to mark the spot of any structure you go over, then rename it. If you don't rename it fairly soon, you'll have too many MOB's.
As far as buying numbers, I just feel there's way too many public numbers out there for me to buy private spots. Besides, I find lots of so called private spots going slow to different areas. g/l


----------



## Outbreak (May 26, 2020)

That’s good info! Thanks!


----------



## davis_patrick82 (Jun 22, 2013)

If you want to bottom fish in choctawhatchee bay/ fish mid bay bridge..

there are very few wrecks in the bay.

there are many good flats / points to fish but you can figure that out on google earth... bottom fishing is going to be at the bridges.


----------



## Outbreak (May 26, 2020)

Great! Thank you!

Just anywhere along the bridge structure?


----------



## davis_patrick82 (Jun 22, 2013)

I would fish anywhere from 14’ deep to the middle of the channel. 
small snappers on the southern end and redfish in the middle.


----------



## Outbreak (May 26, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I have hammered the Speckled Trout in the channel leading into Baytown marina.
Live bait freelined. We were using Menhaden. But I think most any livid would do. 
Welcome to the forum!
Please post pictures


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Boardfeet said:


> I have hammered the Speckled Trout in the channel leading into Baytown marina.
> Live bait freelined. We were using Menhaden. But I think most any livid would do.
> Welcome to the forum!
> Please post pictures


2 weeks ago I ran down there to get out of the wind. I bet there was 10 boats lining the channel doing as described above. I didnt go check it out but I was amazed. They must have been hammering them. It looked like snapper opener on public numbers 5 miles from the pass.


----------

